# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Villa Beige auf Kho Samui

## schiene

Wer kennt das Hotel und kann was dazu sagen.Finde die Preise sehr günstig für das was sie anbieten.
Macht zumindest auf der HP einen guten Eindruck!
http://www.villabeige.com/?gclid=CPL...FQTQugodphzyyw

----------


## Daniel Sun

@Schiene, da hast du ja ein wahres Schmuckstück gefunden!!!
Aber sag mal hast du im Lotto gewonnen oder nur nciht genau hingeschaut?
Wenn du dir den Text dazu durchgelesen hättest, wäre dir sicherlich aufgefallen, dass es sich um Euro handelt und nicht um THB!

Aber wer hat, der hat!

----------

::  .....neee ich verknaifs mir.   ::

----------


## resci

> Finde die Preise sehr günstig für das was sie anbieten.
> http://www.villabeige.com/?gclid=CPL...FQTQugodphzyyw


wird noch ein Jahr dauern, bis Baht und Euro 1:1 stehen, dann werd ich mir auch ne Übernachtung dort gönnen   ::  

resci

----------


## schiene

oh oh.....das mit den Euro hab ich  glatt überlesen  ::   war zwar sehr verwundert von den "wie ich meinte sehr billigen Preisen" und daher kam auch meine Frage wer es kennt und wo der Haken  an diesem Angebot ist!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Kann ja mal passieren! :hehe:
Ich finde es allerdings auch sehr irreführend, die Währung nicht klar bei den Preisen mit auf zu führen.

----------

Zusätzliches Kinderbett kostet 100 Euro. Alleine mit diesem Betrag bekommt man schon nen geiles Hotelzimmer oder Bungalow. Bei den Preisen kommen im übrigen noch 17% Service / Vat dazu.

----------


## Enrico

> Zusätzliches Kinderbett kostet 100 Euro. Alleine mit diesem Betrag bekommt man schon nen geiles Hotelzimmer oder Bungalow. Bei den Preisen kommen im übrigen noch 17% Service / Vat dazu.


Hossa, somit mögen die keine Kinder. Kenne kein Hotel wo sowas extra kostet.

----------

> Hossa, somit mögen die keine Kinder.


Ich seit meinem letzten Flug auch nur noch bedingt.

Hatte so ne kleine Teppichratte direkt hinter mir. Papa ( mit Holländergenen ) so voller stolz den auf seinen Beinen zum stehen gebracht, während der sich am Sitz festhielt und nach vorne kuckte....und plötzlich sabbert mir der Kleine in den Nacken.

Also alles was Recht ist und da soll man nicht sauer werden ?

----------


## Enrico

Naja, da kann ja das Kind nix für. Warum haste den Vater nicht zurückgesabbert?

----------

> Naja, da kann ja das Kind nix für. Warum haste den Vater nicht zurückgesabbert?



Holländer sind in der Regel länger als Schweizer.........  ::

----------


## Enrico

::  , shit happens...

----------


## Samuianer

"Villa beige" ist ja schon der Hammer, von den Fantasiepreisen mal abgesehen, die Wahnsinnigen geben sich hier seit geraumer Zeit ein Stelldichein!

Wird immer kranker hier, also diese merkwuerdeigen Leutz - kommt mir immer oefter der Begriff "Massaker" in den Sinn!

Mit diesem Sch_ss koennten das Gesocks doch auch locker in Skt.Kathrein bleiben, anstatt die einst wunderschoen Insel mit ihrem Erbrochenen in Beton zu verhudeln, oderrrrrrrrr?

Gestern, ich meine ich fall vom Barhocker... duest 'n Rolls Royce die Beach Road entlang...die spinnen die Roemer!

----------

Samuianer.....vielleicht schon bald ein Ban Krutianer ?

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...
> Gestern, ich meine ich fall vom Barhocker... duest 'n Rolls Royce die Beach Road entlang...die spinnen die Roemer!


 Nen Rolls hat ja wenigstens noch Fahrkomfort (ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, das es sich nciht um so eine Super-Sport-Variante sondern um so ein bequemes Modell handelte) aber wenn ich dann die Irren sehe, die mit nem Ferrari oder dergleichen durch Thailand brausen....nee also wirklcih bei den Straßen würde ich doch eher zu einem Hummer oder ähnliches raten. Die armen Bandscheiben!  ::

----------


## Samuianer

> Samuianer.....vielleicht schon bald ein Ban Krutianer ?


Eher Massakrierer! 

Die kriegen mich nicht!

Seitdem es nun Tesco und Co. gibt werden die Leute, die hier vor 15 Jahren kein Bein runtergerkiegt haetten, immer mehr!

Muss mir allmaehlich vielleicht doch Gedanken machen... einfach grauslich, da hocken sie am Wochenende im "Tropical Murphys" bei Guinness, Strong Bow und Bangers 'n Mash rum um sich die Englische Premierleague auf x-Bildschirmen anzugucken!

Dafuer fliegen die Pappnasen 10-12 Stunden!

Warum bleiben die nicht in Mallorca?





> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> ...
> Gestern, ich meine ich fall vom Barhocker... duest 'n Rolls Royce die Beach Road entlang...die spinnen die Roemer!
> 
> 
>  Nen Rolls hat ja wenigstens noch Fahrkomfort (ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, das es sich nciht um so eine Super-Sport-Variante sondern um so ein bequemes Modell handelte) aber wenn ich dann die Irren sehe, die mit nem Ferrari oder dergleichen durch Thailand brausen....nee also wirklich bei den Straßen würde ich doch eher zu einem Hummer oder ähnliches raten. Die armen Bandscheiben!


Tja Daniel das waere Rational!


Der Irrste unter diesen Irren ist kein Geringerer als Joe Cummins.... der Fotograf von Lonely Planet - KEIN Witz gondelt mit so einem Teil u.A. in CMX und Bkk rum!

Humvee, Cayenne.... alles schon hier!   ::  

Die einheimischen Flachpilze lassen sich sogar Niederquerschnittreifen vom Moped bis zum Pick Up aufziehen!   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Tja, ein alter Spruch, "Wer schön sein will muß leiden!" trifft wohl auch hierzu!

----------


## Samuianer

Dann, muesstest du deinem Avatar nach zu urteilen, auf der Intensivstation liegen!

 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ja, aber bei vollem Bewußtsein und ohne Schmerzmittel!   ::

----------


## Samuianer

> Ja, aber bei vollem Bewußtsein und ohne Schmerzmittel!


vollem oder klarem bewusst Sein?

Will ja nicht auf die handgerollte Manali, oder Ketama 1  weiter eingehen..  ::  


...und halt die klassische aber immer noch hochdramatischr=e Frage:

"Two beer or not two beer?"!   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hey man, das ist doch ein Rasta-Man...
...da kommt doch wohl nur Sensimilla in Frage!

----------


## Samuianer

> Hey man, das ist doch ein Rasta-Man...
> ...da kommt doch wohl nur Sensimilla in Frage!



Okay, hast mich ueberzeugt, frueher waren wir sensibel, dann flexibel und heute nur noch Sensimilla... und Camilla!

----------

